# Counter Strike source connection problems



## Jason Baxter (Apr 20, 2009)

hi, 
I can view the server list but as soon as i click join in css the internet disconnects before the loading screen even comes up. It was working fine for a couple of weeks. Yesturday i reinstalled the network drivers and it worked but after restarting my pc i got the same problem.

I have windows XP and a 300N wireless adapter which runs Sitecom wireless software. The wireless adapter connects to a 300N wireless router with b g n enabled which is connected to a virgin media cable modem. The ISP is virgin media 20mb/s unlimited broadband. The hardware is good enough to run css. Other steam games are unaffected by this problem.

Hardware:
RAMM - 4gb of at 533mhz in dual mode
CPU -AMD athlond x2 dual core 4200+
GRAPHICS - 7600GT
MOTHREBOARD - AliveSATA2-GLAN

I will try reinstalling the game...
.... nope, still f*^ked


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

This may not really be the problem, but try opening the ports for Counter Strike.
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT300N/Counter_Strike.htm


----------

